# My Paslode pneumatic framing guns skips nails...



## johnnycoolmusic (Dec 27, 2007)

NOTE: This is NOT about the cordless impulse paslode gun!

HI! I have this wonderful framing gun that i just LOVE but it's ben skipping nails more and more theses days. I opened the gun and everything seems fine except that the firing pin seems to be worn at the tip. Could it be that it slip and misses the nail head because it sures make that HOLE in the wood alright lol

Did anyone else has that problem with this gun. I don't want to send it out to repair for 3 weeks...:furious:
Thanks in advance

Johnny Cool, Montreal, Canada :thumbsup:


----------



## woody74n (Dec 18, 2007)

I also have a paslode gun and found that I have to use only paslode brand nails 

If it is still skiping do what I did toss it off the roof and by a hitachi much better gun 

I like the paslode when it works it works great when it does not toss it 

what model paslode?


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

Assumming that you are not using racks of nails that are old and have become bent; has the spring in the follower become too weak to advance the rack consistently, or has the gun taken an unknown fall that could have bent the magazine rack just enough to cause excessive drag on the rack of nails? I cannot speak to Paslode's "like" or "dislike" of generic or cross brand nails, as I only use Paslode nails because they are available everywhere in my area.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

when loading a paslode with two clips of nails be careful that the nail heads of the second or following clip don't ride under the nail heads on the first or leading clip. This is the only time my paslode skips because the nails then climb up and jam in the magazine. Paslode leaves extra room in the "T" sleeve nail head area of their guns. The reason probably is to allow the use of both full head and clipped head nails. Ive used generic paper collated nails in my paslode with no problem.


----------



## johnnycoolmusic (Dec 27, 2007)

*Thank you everyone!*

Thank you everyone for answering my post 

My gun is in fairly good condition and i use oil in it when it needs it. The rack was changed a while ago but i believe that the spring could be a little worn and weak. I saw that the flat metal piece that punches the nail is in a v shape so it could slide pass the nails.

Think it needs a good tune up. I have this gun since i started and i can't seem to let go lol.

p.s. I have tested paslode gun's and the interior explode at -35 in winter so that is why i love those guns... reliable even if in our cold temperature.

Thank you all 

Johnny Cool, Montreal, Canada


----------



## Vabuilder (Sep 12, 2007)

I had a similar issue with my Porter Cable gun, the tip of the driving pin was worn and rounded over causing the gun to miss a nail every now and then.

I too the pin out and put a file on it to square up all the surfaces. that seemed to fix the issue and I have had no problems with it since.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

In Ohio i have experienced skipping nails due to the cold. Is it cold where you are? That could be the problem.


----------

